# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Transportes de equipos nucleares... histórico

## F. Lázaro

Hace tiempo, enredando por la red descubrí un par de enlaces que contenían algunas imágenes que son todo un tesoro.

Ni más ni menos, que el transporte de reactores nucleares, generadores de vapor, etc... de aquellos años con una calidad muy buena.

Empiezo con el transporte de equipo nuclear a Almaraz. Desconozco qué es en concreto lo que estaban transportando:





El puerto de Miravete y la famosa herradura:



Fuente: http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/hayes05.html

Sigue

----------

FEDE (08-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015),sergi1907 (08-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Según tengo entendido, llegó a Santander, de ahí a Sevilla por mar y desde Sevilla a Valdecaballeros por carretera obviamente.









Fuentes:

- http://www.coordinadora.eu/es//indus...aldecaballeros
- http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/hayes05.html

Sigue

----------

FEDE (08-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde Santander hasta Trillo.











Fuente: http://www.coordinadora.eu/es//indus...p-98-cn-trillo

Sigue

----------

FEDE (08-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Desde Santander hasta Vandellòs









Fuente: http://www.coordinadora.eu/es//indus...2-cn-vandellos

Sigue.

----------

FEDE (08-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Y por último, llegada y transporte desde Santander hasta Ascó





















Fuentes:

- http://www.coordinadora.eu/es//indus...ecto-asc%C3%B3
- http://www.hankstruckpictures.com/hayes05.html

Ésto es todo lo que he encontrado hasta el momento. No es fácil de encontrar imágenes como éstas y de tal calidad.

Un saludo a todos.

----------

aberroncho (07-feb-2015),FEDE (08-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (07-feb-2015),HUESITO (08-feb-2015),Jonasino (08-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015),REEGE (08-feb-2015),willi (08-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Menuda odisea algunas veces las que tenían que pasar esos conductores por nuestras carreteras hasta llevarlas al destino.

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias por las imagenes F, Lazaro.
Me recuerda cuando hace ya un porron de años, visité la central de Cofrentes y allí nos pusieron un video de la construccion donde aparecian las góndolas de transporte para los "mosnstruosos" elementos metálicos de la central...Toda una odisea.
Saludos.

----------


## Jonasino

Espectacular colección de fotografías F.Lázaro. Me han encantado. Además hay una de Almaraz que casi,casi salgo yo en esa foto.Gracias

----------

